# Milos must stop this for sure



## Eric Smith (Aug 31, 2022)

*MILOS IS WRONG FOR PUSHING THIS*
He is a very smart brother. But he needs to stop this thinking everyone is him. I mean. Every video he is breathing heavy. I believe more is never better.  I've been on both for for 11 years low to moderate dose.  I'm tested with blood work everyn3 months because of my use.  Thank God other them my hemoglobin and hematocrit going a few numbers too high.  That's it.  My doctor just tell me take a few weeks off and re-test.  So yes unless your DNA is just not good with added products.  You can play safe.

http://road2hardcoreiron.net/insulin...ause-problems/
__________________
http://road2hardcoreiron.net/

https://www.myscfuel.com/


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 4, 2022)

Bostin Lloyd fried his kidneys with a fat burning research chem I forget the name of it. The community lost another canary. So linking his death to insulin abuse or something makes no sense. In fact the post you copy and pasted here makes no sense.


----------

